# Another Reason To Have Sex !



## ccheese (Aug 20, 2007)

Need another good reason to have sex?

Well, Irish researchers believe they have one: It's good for your heart, 
according to a report in Psychology Today.

Researchers from the University of Bristol and Queen's University of Belfast 
studied 2,500 men ages 45 to 59 for 10 years and found that men who have 
three or more orgasms a week are 50 percent less likely to die from coronary 
heart disease.

The findings also suggested that sex can be used to help prevent 
heart attacks and strokes as a means of fulfilling the recommendation 
for sustained physical activity for at least 20 minutes, three times a week.


Now…….try to convince her of this !!

Charles


----------



## k9kiwi (Aug 20, 2007)

But who needs a reason.


----------



## timshatz (Aug 20, 2007)

ccheese said:


> The findings also suggested that sex can be used to help prevent
> heart attacks and strokes as a means of fulfilling the recommendation
> for sustained physical activity for at least 20 minutes, three times a week.
> 
> ...



20 Minutes?! I gotta keep it going for 20 Minutes?! Forget it. Give me the number of a good Heart Surgeon.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 20, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Need another good reason to have sex?
> 
> Well, Irish researchers believe they have one: It's good for your heart,
> according to a report in Psychology Today.
> ...



The wifes European so she allready believes this.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 20, 2007)

Jeese guys i dunno...
irish Researches....
Bet you they were up to the eyebrows in Guinness when they got that one.....


----------



## Njaco (Aug 20, 2007)

They also say having sex is a good way to get rid of headaches. That wall just keeps crumbling down!


----------



## DOUGRD (Aug 20, 2007)

timshatz said:


> 20 Minutes?! I gotta keep it going for 20 Minutes?! Forget it. Give me the number of a good Heart Surgeon.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 20, 2007)

tim.....
I ain't gonna say anything since i am underage....


----------



## ccheese (Aug 20, 2007)

Just you guys remember... when you get to be my age, forget it ! After
70 (and I'm 73) sex is just a three letter word.....

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Aug 20, 2007)

Ohhh, Charles. even though you can't cut the mustard you can still lick the lid!8)


----------



## Clave (Aug 21, 2007)

Aussie1001 said:


> tim.....
> I ain't gonna say anything since i am underage....



Your hand never says 'no' and doesn't want a drink or a meal...


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Aug 21, 2007)

Sex....who the hell needs a reason to do it and that it has healthy effects is even better....except the case when you "catch" something.....


----------



## timshatz (Aug 21, 2007)

Clave said:


> Your hand never says 'no' and doesn't want a drink or a meal...



Don't have to:

Talk to it
Drive it home
Hear about the last boyfriend
ect, ect, ect....


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 21, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Ohhh, Charles. even though you can't cut the mustard you can still lick the lid!8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 21, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Ohhh, Charles. even though you can't cut the mustard you can still lick the lid!8)






Any who....

Im gonna go and have some sex now I think.


----------



## Erich (Aug 21, 2007)

ok man see ya in 20 minutes .......... 8) and yes it does relieve headaches and anything else associated with stress .......... those pills are scarey boyz, a woody for up to 4 hours. how fun .......... NOT ! hey babe just runnin down town for an errand to pick up some groceries as security comes over and takes me off to the police with a big potato in my britches


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 21, 2007)

Wifes taking a bath!


----------



## Erich (Aug 21, 2007)

join her that is an order Soldier !! take your Hauf Pils with ya


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 21, 2007)

Your orders were completed Capt.!


----------



## timshatz (Aug 21, 2007)

Stop talking Adler and get splishin' and splashin'!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 21, 2007)

That was hours ago Tim!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 21, 2007)

Knew it would take less than 20 minutes!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 22, 2007)

Njaco- nosey little parker ain't you...
heh heh heh


----------



## timshatz (Aug 22, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> That was hours ago Tim!



Good for you! Back in the post-partum drought again. Supposed to lighten up in the next month. Let's hope so, I'm running out of hobbies.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 22, 2007)

Post-partum drought. Man, I remember those times! Ranks up there with the Depressionof the 30s. Wait. That was the Depression of my 30s!


----------



## timshatz (Aug 22, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Post-partum drought. Man, I remember those times! Ranks up there with the Depressionof the 30s. Wait. That was the Depression of my 30s!



Good chuckle.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 22, 2007)

Erich said:


> .......... those pills are scarey boyz, a woody for up to 4 hours. how fun ..........



I can see me now..... rounding up all the neighbors wives...... _twice ! _

Charles


----------



## timshatz (Aug 22, 2007)

Done it (not the wives, the pills thing). Did both Levitra and Viagra. Just on a lark. Kinda like being 19 again. You can either pop and walk or have another shot at it. 

Prefered Levitra, suttler affect.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 22, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Knew it would take less than 20 minutes!



20.5 minutes...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 22, 2007)

I tried Cialis some time ago. It worked ok, but left me with a MASSIVE
headache. The headache was worse than a hangover and (to me) not
worth the 35 minutes of fun. 

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2007)

20 minutes of hard work after 8 hours of heavy work.....hmmmmm.


----------



## Erich (Aug 22, 2007)

ok guys time to put the six-shooter back in it's holster ~

20 minutes is that all ? !


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2007)

I try my best to finish quicker, thank you very much.....I'm only human.


----------



## Erich (Aug 22, 2007)

sorry I am never under 1 1/2 hrs...............and no I am not human

release the river !


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 22, 2007)

You are a bunch of dirty bas#ards... gotta love it.....!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 22, 2007)

Never did Viagra but I did Rogaine once and all I got were very hairy palms.


----------



## Clave (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm having hell of problem getting under 2 hours.....


----------



## Clave (Aug 23, 2007)

one-thrust-every-5-minutes does not count!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2007)

Aussie1001 said:


> You are a bunch of dirty bas#ards... gotta love it.....!



Dont worry someday your time will come.

Until then Aussie....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 24, 2007)

oooh thats mean


----------



## Njaco (Aug 24, 2007)

along with Adler's post.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2007)

The damn thing is that these are getting so f***ing expensive. It's a shme for the lassies....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 25, 2007)




----------

